# Leather Zulu Strap



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

If anyone here likes watches or Leatherwork, check out the leather 5-ring Zulu strap I just made. It's made of Horween Chromexcel in burgundy. Sooo soft and sooo nice.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's nice looking.


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks! I'm in love with the style. Also, for anyone who works leather but has never tried Horween, the Chromexcel is amazing stuff!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you making these to sell?


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

I hadn't started out that way but a fellow with whom I work bought one from me for $ I couldn't turn down... Apparently there's only one other Zulu that's widely available in this leather and they ask around $100 for them. My coworker offered $60 for me to make him one so I did.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's some decent money. Maybe that should be your asking price for those.


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dunno. Maybe. It's the leather they're made from. Expensive stuff. I'm inclined to set the price about there for the Horween leather and offer a cheaper price on a version made from more economical leather


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Good idea. You should try and sell some.


----------

